# Boat shoes: the options



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Sometime post-Christmas I plan to add a pair of boat shoes (my first) to my wardrobe for the coming summer, and I seek your assistance. Here are the current options, as I see them. For those knowledgeable about such things, I would appreciate additional pros and cons about each pair.

*Sperry Top-Sider*, $65.00

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/shop...nCat=143&iSubCat=144&iProductID=893&sColor=41

 Pros: Arguably the classic boat shoe, and likely to be found on sale if I'm patient. I don't think I've read or heard a negative word about them.
 Cons: I don't know about the color. I like the white sole, but the "classic brown" looks, well, not much like brown at all, at least on the website. Is this really the color?

*L.L. Bean Casco Bay Boat Mocs*, $39.95

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...398&cat4=503382&shop_method=pp&feat=503398-tn










 Pros: Can't beat the price, especially considering I'll have $30 of gift cards when I'm ready to buy (unless, of course, Mrs. wnh wants a share). The "briar" color is what I'm looking for, as is the white sole.
 Cons: Generally, you get what you pay for. Is this the case with the LLB option?

*Lands' End Men's Boat Shoes*, $49.50 ($29.99 Overstocks)

(no picture -- )

 Pros: A respectable price at retail, good price on Overstocks. Color, etc., is right on.
 Cons: Currently only an 11.5 in Overstocks, and I wear a 12. I might be able to pull off the 11.5, but I'd have to act soon, and I still don't know if they'd fit. I don't recall that I've ever read any glowing reviews of LE footwear.

*Bass Boat Shoes*, price unknown

(no picture, no link)

 Pros: There is a Bass outlet in Osage Beach that I will be driving past in January or February, and they often have significant sales (50%+ off). From past visits, I know that their boat shoes look like what I want. To boot, I have a 20% off coupon valid anytime to add to the savings.
 Cons: I know nothing about the quality, and don't recall reading anything about Bass' boat shoes.

*Sebago Docksides*, $80.00

https://www.sebago.com/Product/NSZZZZ/Boat-Shoes/11679/Mens/Brown-Elk/B72757/Docksides.aspx

 Pros: Again, the color ("brown elk" or "tan") and sole are exactly what I'm looking for.
Cons: Kind of pricey for a pair of boat shoes. I'm also not a fan of the Sebago tag on the side, but that's removable. Do these ever go on sale?

*Timberland Classic 2-Eye Boat Shoe*, $90
https://www.timberland.com/product/...791.1761081.1761135.1770276&parentPage=family*

*Pros: None that I can see, but I'm willing to be convinced if you've got the data.
 Cons: Too pricey. I wouldn't spring for these unless they were on deep discount. I'm also not a fan of the "rootbeer" color with the tan sole. Surely they have other colors available, but I found none on the site.

*Quoddy Trail Moccasin Co. Boat Shoes*, $121 unlined, $137 lined

https://www.quoddytrail.com/BoatShoes.htm

 Pros: Many have sung the praises of Quoddy's offerings, which tempts me greatly. They look beautiful. Does lined/unlined make much of a difference?
 Cons: $121 (or $137) is a lot to pay for a pair of boat shoes, at least someone in my financial position. I'm also uncertain about the 3 eyelets; 2 seems more classic.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll definitely be following this thread with interest. I plan on getting a pair of boat shoes post Christmas also. Based on looks alone I like the original Sperry and the LE ones, but like you I have rarely heard good things about LE footwear.

BDB


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been wearing the Sperry originals off an on since college (which was a while back). They're comfortable, reliable, and I think of the classic brown color as the right one for boat shoes. And you can find them on sale pretty often.

I've had a pair of the LLB Casco Bays since early summer, and, honestly, I think they are about as good, although the briar is lighter than I really wanted. But the price is right, and I've no complaints at all.

Like some other recent posters, I wear these things year round, although mostly inside in the winter. None of the ones I've had has been any good on ice.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

wnh said:


> Sometime post-Christmas I plan to add a pair of boat shoes (my first) to my wardrobe for the coming summer, and I seek your assistance. Here are the current options, as I see them. For those knowledgeable about such things, I would appreciate additional pros and cons about each pair.
> 
> *Sperry Top-Sider*, $65.00
> 
> ...


Mine are a fairly rich brown. I think the picture above may just have odd lighting.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

If I had my choice I would try a pair of the Quoddys. My wife despises the white soles so when I buy a pair of the Quoddys it'll be with the Camp Sole.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never tried any of the others, but I really like my Sperry Top-siders. They're very comfy and fairly cheap, a great value. I have mine in the Sahara color - no white sole.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

TopSiders. 

Buy them at West Marine and save some bucks...

TT:teacha:


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

wnh said:


> *Sperry Top-Sider*, $65.00
> 
> https://www.sperrytopsider.com/shop...nCat=143&iSubCat=144&iProductID=893&sColor=41
> 
> ...


I own both of these, and to be honest, I really might give the prize to the LL Bean ones. They have held up well and don't have stupid a lining like some have. I have been surprisingly pleased with them; if only they didn't smell so bad I might wear them more...Basically, if you like the Briar color (which is what I have), I don't think you can go wrong here. I believe I purchased mine with some gift cards like you have and I don't think I ended up paying more than $10 or so.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Congresspark said:


> I've had a pair of the LLB Casco Bays since early summer, and, honestly, I think they are about as good, although the briar is lighter than I really wanted.


I understand about being lighter than wanted. To help out a little bit, buy a can of mink oil and give them an occasional application with this. Has darkened mine up nicely (though, admittedly, they could still be a _little_ darker).


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a few thoughts:

Top-Siders in classic brown are the definitive boat shoe. The only other ones that will look the way you want them to are the Docksides in brown elk. Quality isn't nearly what it used to be for the Top-Siders. But I paid $40.00 for my last pair and have worn them most nights and weekends for the past three years.

The Docksides have a somewhat stouter build and fit a bit differently than the the Top-Siders - more like regular shoes than like a pair of moccassins. No longer USA-made but still very good, much higher quality than the Sperrys.

The Quoddys have an idiosyncratic look, to my eye. You either love or hate the 3 eyelets! Forum members who own these really like them and report them to be of extremely high quality. I avoid these because I might not want to return to wearing the perfectly good Top-Siders or Docksides!


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

I've worn Sperrys my entire life. Last year I picked up a pair of Quoddy's with the boat sole. While they are great shoes, I wore them for about a month before going right back to the Sperrys. Everyone is different, but in my opinion this is an item where you just can't beat the original.

PS - if you're a 10.5, I'll give you a great deal on some lightly loved Quoddys!


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

I recently tried on a pair of Bass boat shoes at an outlet store. I didn't buy them (my wife thinks they are for old fogeys), but I will say with certainty that they were some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on. I can't speak for their quality, but for the price ($40-ish on sale), you can't ask for too much.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Sperry's. I agree with enecks that it is a fairly rich brown. That said, if the color doesn't suit you, they have other colors, including a lighter brown. I've had those as well and they were fine.


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

tripreed said:


> I understand about being lighter than wanted. To help out a little bit, buy a can of mink oil and give them an occasional application with this. Has darkened mine up nicely (though, admittedly, they could still be a _little_ darker).


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give it a try.

I don't think of these as boat shoes, really, since they have a heavier brown sole and more of a camp moc construction, but I picked up a pair of Bass two-eyelet mocs ("The Photographer" model) for fifteen bucks at Marshall's, and they're comfortable and well-made.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Today, I'm lucky enough to be wearing a pair of Quoddy Trail Blucher mocs (so very close to the boat shoes, but with camp sole).

Get them. You won't regret it.

If you want to save some money, get the blucher as opposed to the boat shoe.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got the Sperry's in the same color as the Beans (they call it Sahara). Comfortable, classic looking, lightweight, very nice on the feet. I wouldn't really wear them for a 20 mile hike (not enough cushioning) but for regular use, they're great. I think the light color looks better with shorts.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Are Navy Topsiders the "Classic B" color?
Of the top of my head I'd say I've seen almost as many in navy as in brown.

Where are you guys buying topsiders for less than $65?


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

I got mine at JCPenney. They had some big sale, and I think I only paid like $30. Colors and sizes were limited, though.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> TopSiders.
> 
> Buy them at West Marine and save some bucks...
> 
> TT:teacha:


I second that. If you don't have a West Marine near you, check the local boat stores as they may carry them as well.

Cheers.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Paraboot makes a nice boat shoe and to me the most comfortable one around is the Mepshito Hurrikan.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh - 

I just bought a new pair of Topsiders this weekend. Needed to replace a 20-year old pair that were literally falling apart. 

I bought the classic brown pair and here's a picture of what they look like. Yes, they are brown, a lovely deep bark brown. For boat shoes, I would go with either the Topsiders or Docksiders. I've worn both and they are good shoes. 

Cheers.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

As a local booster, I would be remiss in not mentioning Russell


----------



## CactusMark (Feb 14, 2007)

The fact that the side lacing on the Bass shoes isn't functional is a deal breaker for me, but I've never tried them on and if comfort is most important, they may work for you. I've had several pairs of the chocolate topsiders and I can only say that they're great. Maybe I'll get Quoddy's one day, but for now the Sperry's are my boat shoes of choice. Also, you shouldn't have to pay more than $50 for Sperry's if you look around a bit.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I bought a pair of Quoddy's last year after reading their praises and I have to say I was less than impressed. They took forever to get to me, got shabby looking very quickly, and made my feet sweat, not to metion that they are the most expensive boat shoes you can buy. I'm switching to Sebago's or Sperry's next year.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> I bought a pair of Quoddy's last year after reading their praises and I have to say I was less than impressed. They took forever to get to me, got shabby looking very quickly, and made my feet sweat, not to metion that they are the most expensive boat shoes you can buy. I'm switching to Sebago's or Sperry's next year.


The Russell's I got last year are wearing like iron.


----------



## LoftonsGC (Dec 11, 2007)

Having lived the past six years in Florida, my sahara Sperrys saw daily action. I got them for something like $40-45 at one of the shoe outlets like rack room. Now that I've moved north, I'm sad to put them away for the winter season  I haven't tried any of the others though...

-L


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Having the Sperry Topsiders, timberland boats, Mephisto Hurrikans and Quoddy Trail boats in my closet and having worn each quite extensively, my choice would be the Quoddy's. Unlike tsweetland's experience, I have found the Quoddys to be the most comfortable of the lot...the contoured insole provides exceptional biomechanical support! I have both the lined and unlined version and the lined version definitely holds up better (read; looks nicer), after six months of regular wear.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

^ What Eagle said. The Quoddys are several steps above any of the other options in terms of quality and comfort.

EGF


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

hillcityjosh said:


> I recently tried on a pair of Bass boat shoes at an outlet store. I didn't buy them (my wife thinks they are for old fogeys), but I will say with certainty that they were some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried on. I can't speak for their quality, but for the price ($40-ish on sale), you can't ask for too much.


I picked up a pair of the Bass boat shoes at the outlet for about that price and I've been happy with them. I haven't worn them a ton yet as I bought them late in the summer last year, so we'll see how they hold up. Good deal for the price though.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I imagine that it makes some difference regarding the intended use for your future boat mocs...I started with Sperrys over thirty (thirty-five?) years ago and went through at least two pairs; have subsequently worn Timberland, LLB (2 versions), and Gokey/Orvis. 
In my current, officially BizCas workplace, my 14-year-old Gokeys and 6-year-old LLB heavy-duty mocs perform yeoman duty, sliding seamlessly into afterhours and weekends. I find that both shoes provide more support (are more shoe-like?) than the original Sperrys. 
I have had the Gokeys re-soled at the factory in Missouri, and have had an extremely talented local shoemaker perform similar work on the Beans. I am not wedded to white sole edges, which does simplify things.
Am looking at Quoddys (lined) when the family finances allow, although the Beans deliver a nice package for the $80.

hbs


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

My favorites in descending order: Dubarry Regatta, Sebago Schoodic, Sperry Billfish.


----------



## atchudy (Oct 2, 2008)

Could the white soled Sperrys be worn year round?

Could they be worn with Khakis a button down and a Blazer?


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a pair of the Sperry Gold Cup series which I bought for winter wear. They have a dark vibram sole (it is rather thin however, so it doesn't detract from the shoe too much), and a 'memory foam' footbed. They are a bit more shoe-like than the classics, but are much more comfortable. My one warning is that the to is a bit squared for my taste. All in all I recommend getting a pair of LLB camp mocs or a dark-soled pair of classic Sperry's. Quoddy is supposedly excellent, however, I have never used them.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have owned Timberlands and Quoddys.

The Timberlands were okay - I got them at the outlet, and they are a traditional boat shoe make, but dark brown with a dark drown sole and do not have a square-toe, like the current Annapolis model. I still have them some 5 years or so later to use for taking out the garbage, etc. They have a fabric foot-bed which I do not really like as it holds odor and wetness.

I have owned a couple pair of T-land Annapolis, and found them very comfortable, but now do not like the square toe and overall "modern" look of the shoe. I am now firmly in the "classic" looking boat shoe camp.

I also have the Quoddy boats with camp sole, which were a great deal for the $75-80 I paid, but I wouldn't pay over $100 for them. I have had them for two years now and wear them almost every day in the summer. With applications of lexol and mink oil, they have held up remarkably well for the barefoot use I put them through. They are also very comfortable to me and I can wear them all day without problem.

I have tried on the Sperrys, but (and I know they are THE classic boat shoe) the leather seems plasticky and cheap. I also tried on the $39 Bean ones with the same impression - plasticky cheap leather.

I tried on the Lands End ones, and they have a slightly modern shape about them and the leather seemed cheap to me.

I did try on and like the Bean Heavy-Duty Handsewn for $79.00. The leather is MUCH nicer and the shoe, more shoe-like. This shoe is on my short list when I next purchase a boat shoe.










I also tried on Sebago Docksides at a DSW, which I liked - they had a nice substantial leather. I would x-acto off the label.

I, too, like the idea of a blue boat shoe, and tried on the $39 Bean one with that in mind, but I really felt that the leather was not up to par. Perhaps with a salt-water break-in, but I would just rather get a shoe with nicer leather. The Sebago just looks a lot nicer, but I guess it should for $90 - 2x the price of a sale Sperry.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

"Boat shoes: the options" may be the most confusing title. Ever.

There are no options. Sperry A/O is the only way to go.

If you insist on luxury boat shoes (odd concept), Sperry Gold Cup is where it's at (got mine at the Rack for $50).


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Like many here, I have worn Sperrys forever, even if I'm not a boater and go aboard once in a blue moon. Years ago at a discount shoe store, I found a pair of Italian-made Bally boat shoes that looked exactly like Sperrys (dark not white sole), and fit right, without socks, from the first time I slipped them on. Utter comfort. I wore them until they fell apart and still wonder if I shouldn't have kept them. My Sperrys I got at the Trad Forum Thrift Shop, brand new, and, as always, are exceedingly comfortable. Made in China, but nobody's perfect. I'd go with Sperry.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I realize they're not very traditional, but I find Sperry Billfish to be the most comfortable boat shoes that I've worn. FWIW, I also own two pairs of Sperry A/Os and Quoddy boat shoes with the camp sole. If you are starting from square one and seeking to build a collection, I suppose that the Sperry A/O is the way to go for your first purchase. Not sure if West Marine is running any specials, but that's where I (and several other forum members, I believe) bought my dark brown Sperry A/Os, and they were dirt cheap (I want to say around $25).


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate you guys :icon_smile_big:

Now I need to get myself a pair of boat shoes. ASAP. Which one, I don't know yet, but soon, I will. These will be the first acquisition for february. 

People are going to think I am a nuthead if they know how much I have invested in shoes in the last 8 months.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

I see Alden is now offering a boat shoe. Has anyone tried these? 
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin..._EYE_BOAT_SHOE&rpro=H132&mybuyscid=2755269815

However for true old-school sailing shoes, you simply can not beat Dubarry Regattas. 
Theshoemart.com. has them on sale for $152.10.
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...UB&item=DUB_m_REGATTA&ps=&start=0&rpro=363728


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Brooks Brothers has a couple new boat shoes this season...if you haven't seen them yet, check out the, um, colors....

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Id=1396311&Parent_Id=522&default_color=Orange

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=1396311&Parent_Id=522&default_color=red

(I should mention that besides these garish colors, there are a couple other new boats, one of which looks very much like Sperry's Sahara color.)


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I like the Alden boat shoe, but it just seems wrong to pay $225 for a shoe that is inherently casual and intended to be beat up on and, after several summers, replaced (I feel the same way about some of the more expensive Sperry "Gold Cup" models).

I kind of like this Sperry model, which looks like an LLB blucher moc:

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/shop...210&itemType=PRODUCT&iMainCat=143&iSubCat=171


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Somewhat off topic: I have a couple pair of Sperry TopSiders. One of them, from the Mako Collection, became mine about 6 months ago. Several months earlier, I went to Amazon and put them in my shopping cart, but for some reason didn't buy them. Then one day when I logged in to Amazon I received a notice informing that the price had dropped to $21. Nice.

I now on occasion put things in my cart solely in hopes of a price drop. It happens.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Put me in the classic topsider camp. I find it hard to beat their value; my pair has held up admirably. While I am sometimes tempted by the idea of custom Russell boat shoes, I do not know if I could ever justify their price when topsiders do the job so well for so much less.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

srivats said:


> I hate you guys :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Now I need to get myself a pair of boat shoes. ASAP. Which one, I don't know yet, but soon, I will. These will be the first acquisition for february.
> 
> People are going to think I am a nuthead if they know how much I have invested in shoes in the last 8 months.


The only nuthead is someone who has NOTinvested in shoes in the last 8 months!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Opinions are going to vary on a question like this, but for my money, it's Sperry. In my opinion, they're kind of like LL Bean Norwegian snowflake sweaters or Levis 501 jeans or Al Green singing "Let's Stay Together." The original is so good, there's no reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Having worn classic Topsiders for years (I agree that they are the only true preppy boat shoe), and currently owning those plus Lands End and Timberland boat shoes, both of which are a very poor substitute for the Sperrys, I finally decided to go upscale and bought a pair of the Gold Cup driver's shoe. 








It may be the most comfortable shoe I've every worn! I just returned from a trip to St. Petersburg, Russia, and the only footwear I took were those (plus Tingley pullovers for them) and some serious snow boots. I found that I only wore the snow boots when we went out in the countryside where the snow was fairly significant; in the city, where the snow alternated with thick black mud, the Gold Cups with the Tingleys were my go-to shoes almost every day. If the mud was frozen, I just wore the Gold Cups, which are surprisingly warm. However, nothing beats the look of the classic Sperry Topsider in chocolate with white soles, with khakis, blue OCBD and a blazer.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Another enthusiastic vote for Sperry (_spear-y_ or _spare-y_?)

I have a pair of Bean's boat shoes (heavy duty handsewns) and hate them.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

Typical "New" Bean shoes. I wore mine for a short while and sent them back. Poor quality. Nuts.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Terrible concept really, boat shoes made out of stiff weejun-style leather.
mine turned my feet/socks red the moment they sniffed moisture.
Squarish toe as well.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

smujd said:


> "Boat shoes: the options" may be the most confusing title. Ever.
> 
> There are no options. Sperry A/O is the only way to go.


Huh. Interesting. I ended up with the cheapest Bean version. What, then, am I wearing if they're not boat shoes?


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I like ...*

Timberland - so do most guys in our office. Some also wear the more aggressive "tractor" soles ones (not really boat shoes but mocassins) for autumn mud.

Nice shoes, open a lot of sock (or foot in the summer). Nice looking shoes. I know a lot of European skippers (e.g., in Greece) swear by them.

The only problem i have with mine is that the orange insole was poorly glued on one of the shoes - had to glue it myself.

Andrey


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

A note on the 3-eyelet models: They cannot be slipped on and off. Big issue for me.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

*L.L. Bean Heavy Duty Handsewns*

I had worn Sperry's since I was a little boy but for whatever reason purchased these charming rogues from L.L. Bean last year. I can't say how they perform on a boat, but they certainly work well for navigating the dangers of every day suburban life.










Still, were these to fall apart and I not to take advantage of LL's lifetime warranty, I would go back to Sperry's.

Ah it feels good to be back after spending so much time away...


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Northeastern said:


>


Looks great ... how does the sizing run on these shoes? I'd love to try a pair ...


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I wear an 8D, and these fit true to size. They also come in wider widths, I'm not sure about narrow. They break in rather quickly too, despite the heft of the leather.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Thank you.

My luck, LLB is out of my size till Feb 23. Dang!


----------



## bedrock (Sep 12, 2007)

*I like these.*

I like these.

I have dark brown. They rock. 
Cheers!
Bedrock


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Northeastern said:


> I had worn Sperry's since I was a little boy but for whatever reason purchased these charming rogues from L.L. Bean last year. I can't say how they perform on a boat, but they certainly work well for navigating the dangers of every day suburban life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought these shoes and they are SPECTACULAR. Thank you very much!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sperry has several models of boat shoe. The classic, or the bottom level model, is not as much of a shoe as it used to be and is not so good for walking. Some of the other (higher level) models are better, and the Gold Cup model (which it should be for the price) is a real shoe! 

A consideration is: will you use these for going on a boat? If so, those boat shoes are best reserved only for that purpose. If used on city streets, the sole will become dirty and mark the deck. The sipes also will get grit in them which has to be dug out with a small marlinespike. If you attend to this for a minute or so each time you take them off or put them on then it will not be much of a problem. Be careful -- that grit always goes right for your eye! 

Now, if they will not be going on a boat, then there are other "boat" shoes, such as French Shriner, that are OK for city streets and they are better for walking than the Sperry classic. I have several pairs of these that I use for just that purpose. 

If you live in some maritime location, such as Redondo Beach, boat shoes are OK for almost all less formal social occasions. However, I recommend you do not include boat shoes as part of your business casual dress as they are not dressy enough.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Helpful post, Orsini.

I have a pair of suede Sperrys. They are nice enough, and they were on Amazon for something like $21. But you can't really wear suede on a boat, and as you say, they don't offer much support for walking in. I would get more use out of the Beans in the picture.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I am resurrecting this thread as I am in the market for a new pair of boat shoes. I bought a pair of Sperry AOs about a year ago and had to throw them out before the end of the summer because they smelled so bad. I am not sure I'd this is a characteristic of the AOs or of my feet. 

Looking for something of a little higher quality, I ordered a pair of AE Eastports (which arrived today) and a pair of AE Westbrooks (which should arrive tomorrow). I'll keep the pair I like the best...will probably end up being the Westbrooks as the Eastports look kind of like "old man shoes"....I'll post pics once both pair arrive.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ I'll be interested to see what they look like in real life. 

I just dug out last year's version, the LL Bean special. They appear to have plenty of life left. 

My feet don't smell ever since I quit drinking. Now there's something they don't tell you in rehab.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> My feet don't smell ever since I quit drinking. Now there's something they don't tell you in rehab.


I think you are right.

But I was so drunk I didn't care my feet stank!!

It did take several months to get past step 8 however.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Dubarrys. The Cruiser model is $50 off selected sizes at Shoemart.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

War EAGLE! Rah!

On another note, I'll have to checkout this Quoddy thing...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sartre said:


> I'm a big fan of Dubarrys. The Cruiser model is $50 off selected sizes at Shoemart.


But not mine, alas.

A C-note is the tipping point for me on boat shoes.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm very happy with the ones currently available at Brooks Brothers. It comes in a quarter-top version as well.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, I just checked the BB site to upload the pics of their boat shoes, and they've gone up $20 since March. Feel free to disregard my previous recommendation, lol.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I know it's best to avoid Lands' End shoes (short of AE) like the plague, but has anyone taken a chance on their recent model? It's the one that's available in red, green, and several other colors.

The shade of green is what's piquing my interest. I haven't seen one as bright in A/O's for a few seasons.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I picked up a pair of the Gokey boat shoes last year. I think they are only available through Orvis anymore. They are similar to a 18-year-old pair of Dexter boat shoes I have, only even heavier leather. I figure the Gokeys should easily last me 20 years. Gokeys are made in the USA, if that matters (so were the old Dexters).



andy b.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Andy,

Based on your post, I did a little digging about the Gokey boats. Not sure why they hadn't shown up on my radar before (I'm sure I've flipped past them in countless Orvis mags), but your opinions seem to be the consensus. They earn very high marks for comfort and durability (hence living up to their name), and are hand sewn--and can be custom made upon request.

I think anything that doesn't fit the traditional Topsider profile tends to get overlooked, and these would certainly fall into that category. I pm'd you, but you might want to consider posting pics of your worn Gokey's to contrast with the new pair you submitted last year.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

TT,

At your request I posted a photo of the Gokeys that I just took about ten minutes ago. 
Here is the thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...okey-boat-shoes-arrived&p=1206208#post1206208

I am extremely happy with the shoes and feel the money was well spent.

andy b.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Bought a pair of these: along with the Rockport tan Perths, I now have 2 pair of boat shoes I can walk in. I also own the traditional Sperry AO in brown and white, and Sebagos in brown and white:
https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=447721&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Pgolden,

How do you like your Perths? I am wearing the timber/tan version as we speak.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Pgolden,
> 
> How do you like your Perths? I am wearing the timber/tan version as we speak.


As comfortable as sneakers, but lighter. However, those Sperry's I picked up at Macy's are the most comfortable and lightest boat shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

So, between the AE Eastports and the AE Westbrooks...the Westbrooks win out by a country mile. I've never felt arch support like this in a boat shoe - its very nice.

The leather on both the Eastport and the Westbrooks looks to be of very high quality, but the Eastports are a hideous shade of tan that has way too much orange in it for my tastes. Plus the Eastports kind of "creak" when you walk in them because of the layers of leather...I am sure that annoyance would go away in time, but its still offputting for me.

I also do not like how the sole is attached to the upper on the Eastport...it just looks kind of "old mannish' if that makes any sense. I REALLY like the way the sole is attached to the Westbrooks...a leather welt on a BOAT shoe is something I have never seen and it looks really cool with the contrast of the white sole.

Both shoes run short and narrow, but I knew this going in. My normal AE shoe size is 8.5A or 8.5AA depending on the last, but the stocked 9Bs fit me well on these handsewn lasts (Eastport on last 2592; Westbrook on last 555). The 555 last is really great for those of us with super high arches. They make a loafer on this last that I might have to pick up one day.

The downside is of course that the Westbrooks are $200...a lot to pay for a boat shoe, but after seeing them in person, I really feel like they are worth it. The leather is really nice calfskin, the shoes are fully lined and hand stitched in the USA. Anyways...onto the pics.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Pgolden said:


> As comfortable as sneakers, but lighter. However, those Sperry's I picked up at Macy's are the most comfortable and lightest boat shoes I've ever owned.


Those are a bit "sneakery" for my taste, but if the classic A/O look is secondary to comfort, try the Sperry Barracuda too. It also straddles the line between the two styles.



YoungClayB said:


> I also do not like how the sole is attached to the upper on the Eastport...it just looks kind of "old mannish' if that makes any sense. I REALLY like the way
> the sole is attached to the Westbrooks...a leather welt on a BOAT shoe is something I have never seen and it looks really cool with the contrast of the white sole.


Yeah, that sole is akin to those on the "sporty" styles older men wear (not exclusively, of course). A/O vs. Billfish are the key examples. Nice of AE to keep rawhide laces, however.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Those Westbrooks are nice! The Eastports look good too, but my preference would be the Westbrooks. Both should last an extremely long time.

andy b.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I have been a regular boat shoe wearer for over 40 years now, I will be the first to admit that I would probably never pay $200 for a pair. I will just have to admire them from a distance.

With summer approaching I have purchased two new pairs, Rockport Seaforthe and Sperry Topsiders, to go with the three year old Dockers that have been carried over. The new Rockports and Sperrys appear to be about equal in quality and I am pleased with both; however, they are both lighter in weight than the Dockers. This is probably due to the Dockers having a more substantial (thicker) sole as the uppers appear to be about the same on all three. The Rockports aren't black as they might appear, they are dark brown.










Cruiser


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Cruiser,

You basically spent $200, but you got 2 pairs of shoes. The question is, will 2 "lower cost" shoes outlive one "higher cost" shoe?

If I were to bet, I'd wager 1 Rockport Perth (esp. with a $50 resole) would outlive the Topsider + Seaforth combo. And I bet the Gokey (sans resole) would last about as long as the Perth + 2 resoles (probably the end of the Rockport's lifespan).

We are talking about very long timeframes, of course....


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Cruiser,
> 
> You basically spent $200, but you got 2 pairs of shoes. The question is, will 2 "lower cost" shoes outlive one "higher cost" shoe?


Actually it was more like $140 for the two pairs of shoes, but I fully understand where you are coming from and don't necessarily disagree. It's just that it's not that big a deal to me.

I don't wear the same pair of boat shoes more than one time in a three day period so rotating these three pairs will give them a fairly long life. Besides, after wearing a pair of boat shoes for a few years I'm ready to pitch them anyway and get a pair of new ones.

It really isn't about the money. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Cruiser,

Good points. Also, with new offerings coming out yearly (see Oak Street Bootmakers, for example), it's hard to contemplate many, many years from one shoe.

My only point was (and I wasn't implying this was your argument) that higher cost mocs/loafers aren't necessarily a waste of $ if they last longer.

Not all expensive shoes have are equally durable, in my experience. For example, my Quoddy boat shoes were never 3 times more durable than my Topsiders.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Speaking of boat/deck shoes, do you guys use shoe trees in them?


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Valkyrie said:


> Speaking of boat/deck shoes, do you guys use shoe trees in them?


I don't. Topsiders and Docksiders both stretch a bit, and I would only use a tree if a deck shoe was too tight. I particularly noticed this as an issue with Sperry's, and now only wear Sebagos. This may be affected by their usage; I sail on salt water and they often get wet. While I have sailed for all but the first 4 years of life I have never had a pair other than these so my experience is limited.

Blair


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

blairrob,

check out this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104295-Maintaining-Boat-Shoes


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Just ordered Quoddy Boat Shoe (unlined) from O'Connells online... I wear an 11D in loafers and most dress shoes, so I ordered the 11D and hope they fit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Redsrover: The Quoddy Trail boat shoe and loafer designs I have purchased, have all fit true to size. I suspect your's will fit as well. Look forward to reading of your impressions, once you have had a chance to experience the Quoddy comfort on your feet! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Spoke to O'connells yesterday morning (shipping versus billing address change) and they said the Boat Shoe was prepped for shipping via UPS ground. Not a peep since then. Should I expect an email with tracking info?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, this is the usual procedure at Quoddy. However, I wouldn't sweat it, I wouldn't be surprised if it takes them a day to walk the shoes over from production to shipping, a day to create the shipping label, another day or two on the rack awaiting shipment, etc. Just hope yours haven't fallen down the back of the shelves as mine did once, awaiting shipment for about 3 weeks before they were discovered.

At least the shoes are nice.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

O'Connell's...not Quoddy. I did get a shipping notification from UPS this afternoon...


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

UPS says Monday by 5pm...I hope Im not disappointed in fit or style. Wife hates the Topsider with white sole look so I am gambling the three eyelet design even with white sole will be different somehow. But if not, sfw. Cheers!


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn…11D is too tight across toes and too short in length for me. Guess I have to return these for exchange and see how 11.5D fits. So much for having these by this weekend.


----------



## Yankee-Whisky-Papa (Aug 1, 2011)

*Boat Shoes are for Boating*

True signs of the boating shoe's wearer using them correctly:
-Green-oxidized eyelets from the sea's salt
-Retro-fitted with open brass grommets on the instep for better ventilation/water draining
-4th set of leather laces (or replaced fully with synthetic cords for the offshoremen)
-Regularly treated with wax polish or oil
-Disproportionately unworn sole compared to mangled toe and heel sections of the leather

Offshore sailors tend to not slip them on or off, preferring to untie and retie them each time. If they can be slipped on and off in the house, they will certainly slip off when the deck is fully awash during heavy seas.

yankee-whisky-papa.blogspot.com


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yankee-Whisky-Papa said:


> True signs of the boating shoe's wearer using them correctly:
> -Green-oxidized eyelets from the sea's salt
> -Retro-fitted with open brass grommets on the instep for better ventilation/water draining
> -4th set of leather laces (or replaced fully with synthetic cords for the offshoremen)
> ...


 Welcome to the forum YWP! I've been reading BTC for a while now. It's a good companion to Muffy's blog. Kind of like Mom and Pop prep. Any pics of the above mentioned boat shoes?


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Yessir, YWP...enjoy your blog greatly. Without Max around, I go to BTC first now. 

So I sent the Quoddy Boats back to O'connell's yesterday after calling them and ordering a half size larger. I'm in a time crunch for a boating weekend (Fri-Sun on the water) and need these at my door no later than Thursday COB. I asked for 2-day shipping for $25. For $215 shoes, what's $25 to get them in 2 days...? The final tally is reached, the order placed and card charged.

Yesterday at 4pm EST I receive a UPS shipping notice via email that indicates the Quoddy's are en route, UPS Ground, expected delivery Friday by 5pm. No good. I call back and a gentleman said he'd change the shipping type on the package if possible, if not he'd overnight another pair to me for Thursday delivery.

Great response to their error and my problem, I wonder if I'll get the shoes in time. What's funny is this sort of thing seems to happen to me only when it is an item I've been mildly interested in for a while and then feverishly attracted to all at once. Come on, O'connell's...show me your best!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
When ordering from O'Connell's in the future, should there be some confusion over the size needed, they will send out several options and bill you for just what you keep. At least, they have done that for me...on two occasions. Might save you that expesss shipping cost in the future.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

This is true...great suggestion. I was certain the 11D would fit but i was wrong.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

They arrived by 10am. I tried them on when i came home from my office and they fit fine. They are nice barefooted and will likely stretch some with time making socked wear nice too. Great construction and finish. The leather is 100 times the quality of other brands I have looked at in my search. Glad I went with the Quoddy from O'connell's.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
May you long wear those wonderful Quoddys and in good health! Enjoy your outing on the boat, as well.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

The Quoddy unlined boat shoe from O'Connell's has shed both leather insoles. Glue gave out, the insole flops out every time I remove the shoes. Also, the true inside of the shoe has "11D" written down at the heel, and in the leather padded insole has "11.5D" written on it. WTF...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sounds like an email to Quoddy Trail is in order. Regarding the insole, those do come loose rather easily. I simply re-glue mine, when such happens. You might also share your experience with O'Connell's, since they are the vendor from whom the boat shoes were purchased.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I just received double order from Oconnells...Quoddy boat shoe with brown camp sole and Maliseet blucher oxford...both in 12D for socked wear in winter months as well as barefooted now. These are sublime.


----------



## Fashionguy88 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sperrys all the way.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I would also give consideration to Docksides in "Sand Suede".

https://www.sebago.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/8829M/0/Mens/Docksides?dimensions=0


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Redsrover said:


> The Quoddy unlined boat shoe from O'Connell's has shed both leather insoles. Glue gave out, the insole flops out every time I remove the shoes. Also, the true inside of the shoe has "11D" written down at the heel, and in the leather padded insole has "11.5D" written on it. WTF...


This kind of thing is an all-too-frequent occurrence with Quoddy. The quality is great...once you've sent them back at least once, and often twice, to have the leather, stitching, sizing, etc. repaired.

I'm sick of it. I'm trying Rancourt & Co. next time.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Posting a pic of my AE Westbrooks after one complete season of wear. I absolutely love year shoes. Best arch support I've ever seen in a boat shoe and the leather quality is second to none. And they are recraftable. Also I have had the odor issues that I have had with Sperrys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Nice looking. Are they lined or unlined? I've found that I have foot odor issues with unlined mocs that I do not have with lined ones. It may be just me, but I've had enough experience now that I believe the correlation is direct.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

They are lined. I think you may be onto something. My old stinky Sperrys were not lined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I just bought a pair of these for working at boat shows or hanging out in bars:



but I wear these when I'm actually sailing or doing a delivery:



Hardly trad but very secure and don't get left behind when hiking or jumping around in the cockpit. I actually blew out of a pair of Rockports while jibing a spinnaker last year.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the boat shoes from Brooks Brothers, and they come in so many colors.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but I like my Sperry Top-Siders from J. Crew. The collaboration shoes are identical to the mainline Top-Siders except for a cotton chambray lining which is great for sweaty feet in hot weather (like mine). After wearing them day in and day out for about two years now, I couldn't be happier. J. Crew offers frequent 25-40% off sales especially with the holidays approaching, so the price should not be prohibitive. Mine are a classic dark brown with a white sole.


----------



## Allen Dreadmon (Nov 8, 2014)

I have an old pair of unlined dark brown chromexcel Sperry's. They are like slippers and the leather has a great patina. I wish I could have these resoled because the soles are wearing down now and I have become attached.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

I've thought about getting some, but needing a B width takes most cheap options out of the running. I have some blucher mocs from Quoddy that are great, but it will be a while before I can go back to that well.


----------

